# Mate 20 Pro Fotos im 16:9 Format



## Donner123 (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo!
Ich überlege derzeit, ein neues Smartphone zu kaufen. Finde das Huawei Mate 20 Pro sehr interessant und hab es mir im Media Markt vor ein paar Tagen genauer angesehen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Teil garkeine Fotos im 16:9 Format machen kann (Nur 18,8:9, 4:3 und 1:1). Ich finds bekloppt 
Meine Hoffnung ist nun, dass die Software auf dem Gerät da noch vom release ist und da mitlerweile mehr Formate per Update gekommen sind, es gab ja schon einige Updates.
Oder ist das mitlerweile normal, auch bei anderen Herstellern, dass dieses Format nichtmehr zur verfügung steht? Videos konnte das Ding in vielen verschiedenen 16:9 Formaten. Ich verstehs nicht.
Hat jemand ein Mate 20 Pro mit aktuellster Software und kann mir sagen, wie das da aktuell aussieht?
Ach, wenn ich schonmal dabei bin: Wie ist das mit den abgerundeten Displaykanten? Sind die irgendwie nützlich oder stören die nur und wie ist das mit einer Hülle? Kann man da trotzdem normale Silikonhüllen dran machen und halten die auch genauso gut?

Wäre cool wenn der eine oder andere was dazu sagen kann, danke schonmal


----------



## kero81 (3. Februar 2019)

An die Frage wegen dem Format hänge ich mich mal mit dran. Habe das auch festgestellt und mich gewundert.


----------



## BeNoX (3. Februar 2019)

Also einen 16:9 Modus habe ich nicht gefunden, nur 4:3, 1:1, und 18.8:9. Software ist die Version 9.0.0.153.
Die abgerundeten Ränder sind nicht praktisch und nur minimal störend meiner Meinung nach. Sie sind halt einfach da und sehen ganz schick aus.
Wollte das Mate 20 Pro eigentlich ohne Hülle benutzen. Liegt super in der Hand und sieht wirklich klasse aus meiner Meinung nach, war mir dann aber doch zu rutschig.
Habe diese Hülle hier und habe damit keine Probleme an den Rändern.
Huawei 51992668 Silicone Case, passend fuer Mate 20: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Mate 20 Pro sehr zufrieden. Die Akkulaufzeit und die Ladegeschwindigkeit sind echt Top.
Face Unlock funkioniert sehr gut. Fingerabdruckscanner mal so mal so, kommt drauf an wie sauber Bildschirm und Finger sind. Notfalls einfach einmal beides an der Kleidung abwischen und dann geht es wieder.
Bloatware ist wenig vorhanden und lässt sich entfernen. HiSearch is nervig, da es sich öffnet wenn man von oben nach unten wischt. Lässt sich nicht umbinden aber deaktivieren per USB Verbindung mit einem PC.
How To Disable Hisearch - Guide | Huawei Mate 20 Pro


----------



## claster17 (4. Februar 2019)

Darf ich fragen, wieso es so wichtig ist, andere Formate als die native des Bildsensors (fast immer 4:3) zu verwenden? Zuschneiden kann man im Nachhinein immer noch und das ist meiner Meinung nach besser als vorher schon Teile des Bilds direkt zu verwerfen.

Mit OpenCamera müsste es klappen.


----------



## shootme55 (4. Februar 2019)

OpenCamera bietet auch nicht alle Modi, aber bei meinem S9 bietet es nur 1x 4:3 und 1x 16:9.

Bringen tut das genau null wie schon Leute vor mir angemerkt haben. Wenn du ein Foto mit 16:9 schießen würdest wärs nichts anderes als würdest du das 18,8:9 seitlich zuschneiden, was so gut wie jede Fotoapp im Automatikmodus beherscht. Der Vorteil geht auch gegen Null. Ist halt nur ein bissl hübscher wenn man die Fotos am heimischen Fernseher ohne schwarze Balken zeigen kann. Videos werden sowieso in fHD aufgenommen oder?

Gute Fotos zum Druck wird man sowieso nachschneiden am PC. 

Is ein typisches Luxusproblem wie der Digitale Zoom. Den kann man sich ja auch schenken....


----------



## Donner123 (4. Februar 2019)

Mir gehts eben darum, Bilder später an einem 16:9 Monitor/Fernseher gucken zu können ohne Rand. Das 18,8:9 wäre ja noch fast okay, aber 4:3 ist doch Mist. Andauernd Bilder zuschneiden kommt auch nicht in Frage.
Hab Huawei gestern noch ne Mail geschickt. Der Supporter war anscheinend selber etwas überrascht als er nachgeguckt hatte, dass das Mate 20 Pro das wirklich nicht kann. Dann eben das übliche, Update ist nicht geplant, er gibts aber weiter, kann also irgendwann mal kommen. Oder auch nicht.
Naja, dann wirds vielleicht doch ein Galaxy S9 Plus oder Note 9.


----------

